# Как подкачатся к лету?



## powersuper (19 Фев 2013)

Кто занимается. Подскажите возможно ли подкочать мышцы за пару месяцев? 
Сколько нужно для этого времеми заниматся? 2-3 часа в день или меньше? 
Спасибо за ответ всем.


----------



## Сергей .. (21 Фев 2013)

Все зависит от того какой вы сейчас. Но намного их подкачать это вряд ли, разве что рельефность небольшая появится. Заниматься нужно не больше 2 часов, думаю, и уделять время одной-двум группам мышц в день


----------



## Илья Вячеславович (21 Фев 2013)

powersuper написал(а):


> Кто занимается. Подскажите возможно ли подкочать мышцы за пару месяцев?
> Сколько нужно для этого времеми заниматся? 2-3 часа в день или меньше?
> Спасибо за ответ всем.


это ты говоришь как человек у которого со спиной проблемы как и у всех на форуме или как здоровый человек, незнающий че делать со здоровьем?


----------

